

Amazon reviews: Pepper spray "amazing human arm de-linker" - BlackJack
http://www.amazon.com/Defense-Technology-56895-Stream-Pepper/product-reviews/B0058EOAUE/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1

======
daniel_solano
I was honestly a bit confused by this headline. For a bit, I thought it was
something about about a JIT/heap sprayer for the ARM platform, or something to
that effect. Oh, well.

